# McCarty lid



## Wheelah23 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dug this milk glass thing up yesterday, and was surprised to learn today that it's a jar lid! Apparently it had a rubber skirt that fit in the groove, and went right into the neck of the jar to seal it. Anyone have a picture of the jar it went with?

 How rare is this lid, and how much is it worth? I can only find a couple mentions of the lid online, but that doesn't mean it's rare.

Here's the patent for the lid. It really is a rather ingenious mechanism when you think about it. The date embossed on it, though, is for McCarty's previous patent. It's embossed with "PAT MAR 7 1899". It seems the glass mechanism was an improvement over the other version.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 25, 2012)

side


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 25, 2012)

The only thing I don't get is why there's a dip in the center... Does it somehow relieve pressure or something?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Connor,

 The patent information can be downloaded as a pdf file, HERE.

 Looks like it may have had an immerser function, but I don't know for sure...






 Mr. McCarty's Biographical Profile HERE.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 25, 2012)

According to the redbook that lid has a value of 50-200+ depending on which jar its on.


----------



## jskirk (Jun 25, 2012)

redbook2141 or 2142


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2012)

> The only thing I don't get is why there's a dip in the center... Does it somehow relieve pressure or something?


 
 Call it an immerser, or a pickle compresser, either way it's designed to keep the pickled goodies from floating above the brine line..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, the immerser thing is probably right... I have a different one that's like an upside down hat that would push the fruit down into the jar.

 I'm amazed this thing is seemingly worth some money, jskirk! Thanks for your help. I think I'll email Greg Spurgeon to see if he can help me figure out the jar it went to. I'd like to at least see a picture.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Connor,

 Look OVAH HEAH, for:

 "Jim Sears displayed a jar that he grabbed from his boxes of sales table jars. He displayed a clear quart THE VACUUM FRUIT	JAR	PATENTED NOV. 1 1904 (there was a cardboard sealing disc; this was probably a packer jar)." and the picture below it, on page 2.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 26, 2012)

I needed a magnifying glass to magnify the smaller magnifying glass I needed, but if I'm not mistaken I see my lid inside another jar. Thanks surface!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Connor,

 I think I gave you a bum steer. I coulda swore that jar said McCarty Vacuum Jar. But on 2nd & third look at *way* blown up pictures, I see my error. Which jar, where'd you spy it?


----------



## deenodean (Jun 27, 2012)

Red Book 2141 calls it The McCarty Vacuum Fruit Jar Mar.1899 The Frank. Glass Co.Sole MFGS Wellsburg W.Va.

 Stopper : McCarty Pat.mar 7 1899 or McCarty pat. March 7 -99

 Clear Qt $1000.00 and up, closure value 20-25%


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Connor,
> 
> ...


 
 Don't mean to hijack but wow those solid pour mason jars are quite awesome!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm gonna agree, the solid pours are ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! Wish I could get one. They're probably astronomically expensive, though.

 I emailed Greg Spurgeon by the way, and he said the last lid like mine he sold went for a little over 10 bucks. Apparently the lids are WAY more common than the jars, as diggers find them all the time.

 Here, if I'm not mistaken, is my lid inside a clear embossed quart jar... I can see the rubber skirt a bit too.


----------

